# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  مشکل آنالیز Query هایی که در آن از Temp Table استفاده شده است

## delphi_doost

سلام
دوستان من نرم افزار SQL Server Profiler را اجرا کرده و Query ها را Trace می کنم
سپس نتیجه Trace را در نرم افزار Database Engine Tuning advisor موجود در SQL Server 2008 آنالیز میکنم
مشکل اینجاست که QUery های ارسال شده به QUery Profiler از Temp Table استفاده می کنند همانطور که میدانیم
عمر این Temp Table ها پس از پایان دستور به پایان میرسد
حال وقتی می خواهم این QUery ها در نرم افزار Database Engine Tuning advisor آنالیز کنم چون Temp Table ها وجود ندارد
خطا می دهد.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## delphi_doost

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------

